# Very upset!!!



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all

Well my day couldn't get any worse, just had a phone call from Paphos from athe property rental company I paid my deposit with for my Villa they have just told me that the lanlord has gone and rented my villa to someone else totally in a mess now no home, furniture due on container monday in such a mess, Just thought I'd tell you my news so you can be sure you have got your villa when you pay your deposit
Cherie x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well my day couldn't get any worse, just had a phone call from Paphos from athe property rental company I paid my deposit with for my Villa they have just told me that the lanlord has gone and rented my villa to someone else totally in a mess now no home, furniture due on container monday in such a mess, Just thought I'd tell you my news so you can be sure you have got your villa when you pay your deposit
> Cherie x


This is the problem with some of the landlords. It is a common problem unless you are actually here in a position to move in immediately, if someone comes along who says I want to move in tomorrow they will give it to them so that they can have an extra week or twos rent
I hope you are at least going to get your deposit back.

Veronica


----------



## leigh1980 (May 17, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well my day couldn't get any worse, just had a phone call from Paphos from athe property rental company I paid my deposit with for my Villa they have just told me that the lanlord has gone and rented my villa to someone else totally in a mess now no home, furniture due on container monday in such a mess, Just thought I'd tell you my news so you can be sure you have got your villa when you pay your deposit
> Cherie x


 hi cherie i hope that wasnt the one i recommended


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well my day couldn't get any worse, just had a phone call from Paphos from athe property rental company I paid my deposit with for my Villa they have just told me that the lanlord has gone and rented my villa to someone else totally in a mess now no home, furniture due on container monday in such a mess, Just thought I'd tell you my news so you can be sure you have got your villa when you pay your deposit
> Cherie x


oh dear thats not so good!!!! God hope you get something sorted soon!!! We are moving out in 4weeks time, cant wiat but still stressing about lots!

Pauline


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well my day couldn't get any worse, just had a phone call from Paphos from athe property rental company I paid my deposit with for my Villa they have just told me that the lanlord has gone and rented my villa to someone else totally in a mess now no home, furniture due on container monday in such a mess, Just thought I'd tell you my news so you can be sure you have got your villa when you pay your deposit
> Cherie x


Sorry to hear the news not a good start, Hope you get deposit 
Try not to worry there are lots of rentals at min.
Tricia


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

sorry to hear your news what a cheap nasty trick to play on someone.... you will def find something else
Good luck with the move
Linda


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you all I hope I find one when I get over there furniture being taken to container Monday and fly out 22nd can't wait

Cherie x


----------



## pauline888 (Jun 23, 2009)

HI Cherie, i hope it works out for you. I'm sure you are devestated. But maybe that flat/house wasnt the right one. And maybe you wouldnt want that sort of landlord. so perhaps a better landlord will be found who is more ethical. I hope it all works out. My sister lives just outside of Phaphos and I live in Australia. They love living in Cyprus, even with the negatives. We find them everywhere dont we. So maybe look on the bright side and you will find a better one. Let me know how it goes Pauline


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

pauline888 said:


> HI Cherie, i hope it works out for you. I'm sure you are devestated. But maybe that flat/house wasnt the right one. And maybe you wouldnt want that sort of landlord. so perhaps a better landlord will be found who is more ethical. I hope it all works out. My sister lives just outside of Phaphos and I live in Australia. They love living in Cyprus, even with the negatives. We find them everywhere dont we. So maybe look on the bright side and you will find a better one. Let me know how it goes Pauline


Thank you I will xxxxxx


----------

